# Duck hunting boats



## dsanders (Nov 14, 2013)

I finally got the ok from my wife to buy a boat.  I would like to know what boats you guys hunt out of.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2013)

Where are you going to hunt? Allot of choices and allot depends on how and where you are going to hunt. I hunt coastal marsh open ocean waters and costal rivers. I hunt deep water. A mud motor will not work for me. I have a big wide open scow I hunt out of. This would not work for most hunters.


----------



## dsanders (Nov 14, 2013)

I hunt lakes in GA mostly, but I would like a boat I could use all over.


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 14, 2013)

just for duck hunting or are you wanting a duck/fish "compromise" boat?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm hunting out of a 17 ft tracker... Also as 15 ft alumacraft might see some use as well.... Thinking about tryin to get a mud boat next year...


----------



## S.Tanner (Nov 15, 2013)

Currently a 14' War Eagle with a 20 HP Mercury. My next rig is going to be a 16' War Eagle with a 4 stroke 25 Honda or Yamaha. That would be my ideal year round boat. I primarily use it locally on the lake and river and want to occasionally tow it out of state for flooded timber, etc. Boats are like fishing lures. No one is best for every situation. Buy it for what you will use it for the most and live with it the rest of the time.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 15, 2013)

Save your marriage... Use your buddies boat


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 15, 2013)

Get u a 17 to 18 ft boat. Do everything in it


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 15, 2013)

Prodigy boats


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Prodigy boats!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 16ft fisher with a merc 25


----------



## ThreeForAll (Nov 15, 2013)

Gator Trax 17x50


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 16, 2013)

dsanders said:


> I finally got the ok from my wife to buy a boat.  I would like to know what boats you guys hunt out of.



http://www.excelboats.net/

cant go wrong here!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 16, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=695405&highlight=


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice boat


----------



## vrooom (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh man. I forgot about the 23 with cross pipes that goes 32 mph and all the PMs I got about it. Thanks for the reminder!


FWIW, go custom if you're getting a rig with a mudmotor. You can design the boat however you like and normally end up with a higher quality for a lesser price than a production boat.


----------



## dsanders (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the advice


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 16, 2013)

Call Chad at Prodigy Boats in Canton. Build it custom.  Some of te other builders have options, Chad is truly custom.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 16, 2013)

vrooom said:


> Oh man. I forgot about the 23 with cross pipes that goes 32 mph and all the PMs I got about it. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> FWIW, go custom if you're getting a rig with a mudmotor. You can design the boat however you like and normally end up with a higher quality for a lesser price than a production boat.



Dude should just video himself Ridin and the GPS numbers. With Numbers that outrageous he should share with the world. Heck mudbuddy might pay for his next rig.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 17, 2013)

vrooom said:


> Oh man. I forgot about the 23 with cross pipes that goes 32 mph and all the PMs I got about it. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> 
> FWIW, go custom if you're getting a rig with a mudmotor. You can design the boat however you like and normally end up with a higher quality for a lesser price than a production boat.



O the memories


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 1752V Weldbilt with a 35hp Dixie on back. We run it for the first time today. I had almost the same weight in it as my hunting load and averaged 27mph in deep water. It works very well for what I hunt. I had a 1648 Grizzly last year with a mild built 23hp Dixie but I needed a little more room since my son is hunting with us now.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 17 foot tracker with a 40 hp merc. Good boat has held up well.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 17, 2013)

1548 with a 25 Mudbuddy, not the fastest but well worth it's weight in shallow water


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 17, 2013)

15' Lowe with a 25 hp Merc.  I hunt the TN River quite a bit and it does fine.  However, there are times I will not hit the main river or big water with it.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 17, 2013)

1854 unlce-j custom with a 35 GTR.  Good in some places.....bad in others...


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use my kayak with a slip on grass blind.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 18, 2013)

1644 huntdeck w/ a 35hp LA special mudbuddy.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 18, 2013)

1436 johnboat with a 9.9hp can do it all and then some.  My 1972 Polarkraft has an impressive kill/fish list without all the bells and whistles...and oh yeah, Loan.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a duck boat Mine is a 1448 Grissley tracker duck blind Model I purchased from bass Pro.  I like it but wish it was a little larger (for 3 people)  If you only have two it's perfect!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 18, 2013)

1860 g3 with a 90 hp yamaha. The tunnel hull and float pods help get into shallow places but can handle big water.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice boat


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 18, 2013)

You can have the baddest boat in the world, but if you don't know how to run it, it's useless.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 18, 2013)

17 foot tracker with a 2 stroke 70 hp evinrude gets me to and from every hole I have tried to hunt in a hurry


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is my all-purpose "duck" boat. It really is a do all boat. Ducks, bowfishing, king mackerel, alligator, striped bass, lol. 

It's a 1760 Lowe tunnel hull with a 60hp mercury flyway four stroke on a hydraulic jack plate. Built like a tank and never lets me down. A great skinny or big water boat.


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 18, 2013)

STILL think that max4 mercury is awesome! Wish I had gotten that on mine!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2013)

Lowe Roughneck 1652SS with a 40 horse 4 stroke Mercury. I use it for deer, turkeys, ducks, gators, squirrels, fish, you name it.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 19, 2013)

1642 Prodigy pushed bya little 23. Haven't tried fishing out of it but it meets my other needs. Chad can build you whatever you want and his boats can be pushed by an outboard or a mm!


----------

